# Forfeiting blocks...do they not care as long as it's 45 min before start?



## RickCMC

For three straight days this week I had to forfeit blocks I had scheduled. I forfeited them hours before the start time. I think since I've been doing Flex I've probably forfeited around 10 to 15 blocks, but all were hours before start time. Is there any negative affect to forfeiting so many blocks or does it not matter as long as it's at least 45 min before start time?


----------



## Basmati

Does not matter. I forfeit at least 5 a day because Fresh sucks and Miami likes to drop one hour blocks, 10 minutes before start time.


----------



## jester121

Yeah, I forfeit regularly for Logistics blocks and have for years, no negative repercussions.... as long as it's > 45 minutes. I still grab blocks, still get the occasional assigned block, no worries.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Sometime i forfeit smaller "special" offers to see if i can pick up a bigger block during the week. no issue. lol i did get 2 pow pow emails about forfeiting within 45min..

i had a 4 hr $88 block when i got an email about amazon offering extra pay. i dropped that block and pick another that started 15min after the original this one was 4hr for $96 lol.... then i did the same thing later on that day. droped a 3hr houre $54 for a 3hr $72.... i dropped them both within 20min of start time. i didnt even think of the 45min rule. i was just tryna get a bigger pay day lol

but i will definitely try to remember for the future. making at extra $20 isnt worth deactivation and losing almost $600 extra a week


----------



## oicu812

I've dropped plenty of blocks inside 45 minutes, but always within 5 minutes of picking it up. No emails.


----------



## jester121

crimson.snwbnny said:


> i had a 4 hr $88 block when i got an email about amazon offering extra pay. i dropped that block and pick another that started 15min after the original this one was 4hr for $96 lol.... then i did the same thing later on that day. droped a 3hr houre $54 for a 3hr $72.... i dropped them both within 20min of start time. i didnt even think of the 45min rule. i was just tryna get a bigger pay day lol


That's always an exciting game, isn't it?

"Am I going to get a $4/hr raise, or sit at home on my ass and make $0 because someone snags the blocks after I forfeit?"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya I got a $60/3hr. offer. Now why would I do that when I'm sitting on a $63/3.5 hr. that may only take 3hr. 

If your that confident, well either way its your call.


----------



## Prius13

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Sometime i forfeit smaller "special" offers to see if i can pick up a bigger block during the week. no issue. lol i did get 2 pow pow emails about forfeiting within 45min..
> 
> i had a 4 hr $88 block when i got an email about amazon offering extra pay. i dropped that block and pick another that started 15min after the original this one was 4hr for $96 lol.... then i did the same thing later on that day. droped a 3hr houre $54 for a 3hr $72.... i dropped them both within 20min of start time. i didnt even think of the 45min rule. i was just tryna get a bigger pay day lol
> 
> but i will definitely try to remember for the future. making at extra $20 isnt worth deactivation and losing almost $600 extra a week


You make $600 a week? Do you use a bot to grab blocks? jester121 Lisle blocks seem hard to come by now.. Been pretty slow.


----------



## jester121

I haven't worked in well over a week, busy with other stuff, but Mundelein seems a bit tight evenings and weekends from what I've seen... but I haven't been checking real close.


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Prius13 said:


> You make $600 a week? Do you use a bot to grab blocks? jester121 Lisle blocks seem hard to come by now.. Been pretty slow.


$600 a week isn't far fetched. I make over $300 from doing this job on Saturday and Sunday. People who drop their blocks are my friend.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

Prius13 said:


> You make $600 a week? Do you use a bot to grab blocks? jester121 Lisle blocks seem hard to come by now.. Been pretty slow.


nope just my fingers. 
i know what time my WH releases the morning Blocks. So i just refresh around that time and take my pick of morning blocks. about 85% of my evening blocks are special offers. but sometimes i forfeit those on the day of when i receive email about extra pay.


----------



## McGriddleShake

I've forfeited like 4 or 5, maybe 6 blocks total, and now they've suspended my account indefinitely. Tried appealing, didn't work. I may have forfeited a few after the 45-minute timeframe but I always tried forfeiting before then.


----------



## jester121

Those count as no-shows. To be expected.


----------



## Flexibility

I forfeit a lot...lately (with these ongoing changes with Flex logistics), usually with 2+hours before start time. If you get the schedule alert notification, I guess it is too late to forfeit.


----------



## Movaldriver

After the start time alert you have 14 minutes to forfeit


----------



## UberPasco

McGriddleShake said:


> I may have forfeited a few after the 45-minute timeframe but I always tried forfeiting before then.


Well, at least you tried.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

LOL This email cracked me up. I got a pow pow for fore fitting 44min early instead of 45min. I bet it was at 4:46:00 because its was still 445 when i clicked forfeit. Laggy a** app


----------



## UberPasco

crimson.snwbnny said:


> LOL This email cracked me up. I got a pow pow for fore fitting 44min early instead of 45min. I bet it was at 4:46:00 because its was still 445 when i clicked forfeit. Laggy a** app


Yeah deadlines are silly.  04:44:59 was the deadline. If it is 4:45, it is late.​


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

UberPasco said:


> Yeah deadlines are silly.  04:44:59 was the deadline. If it is 4:45, it is late.​


Now that I think of it. My main job is the same way if im scheduled from 12a-6a I have to clock in by 1159 or the system will mark me late and doc me 20pts out of 100.


----------

